

Draft U.S. legislation would curb FDA medical software oversight - michaelmachine
http://in.reuters.com/article/2014/11/25/us-fda-technology-idINKCN0J903C20141125

======
Thetawaves
Need I mention
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Therac-25](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Therac-25)
?

